# Instacart



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone been on Instacart lately? I signed up and got the card last year but got deactivated for inactivity. Just reapplied they said it takes 48 hours. Picked up a 4 hour Flex Whole Foods block on Sunday and made $132. I've seen people make 2-3x their base pay in tips. Less miles/gas too with only one pickup and drop offs mostly in the same area.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone been on Instacart lately? I signed up and got the card last year but got deactivated for inactivity. Just reapplied they said it takes 48 hours. Picked up a 4 hour Flex Whole Foods block on Sunday and made $132. I've seen people make 2-3x their base pay in tips. Less miles/gas too with only one pickup and drop offs mostly in the same area.
> View attachment 384179


We have Instacart on demand in my area. No need to sign up for hours. If a good opportunity comes along I grab it but they have been few and far between. How is Flex for Whole Foods? Signed up over a year ago but never did it. The local Whole Foods just started deliveries and I'm tempted to try it.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> We have Instacart on demand in my area. No need to sign up for hours. If a good opportunity comes along I grab it but they have been few and far between. How is Flex for Whole Foods? Signed up over a year ago but never did it. The local Whole Foods just started deliveries and I'm tempted to try it.


Man I hope it's like that here because the scheduling is the reason I never tried it. Im hoping it's better this time around. I only did Flex WF on Sunday and yesterday but so far it's great. I just wish there were more blocks to pick up.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Does it take a long time to pick the order and pay for it?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Does it take a long time to pick the order and pay for it?


Instacart? Depends how big the order is. I try to stick to delivery only batches. They don't pay as much but it's much faster.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Instacart? Depends how big the order is. I try to stick to delivery only batches. They don't pay as much but it's much faster.


What's a delivery only batch?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

itsablackmarket said:


> What's a delivery only batch?


You only deliver it. 

No shopping.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

WAHN said:


> You only deliver it. :biggrin:
> 
> No shopping.


Cool. That's on Instacart? I think that's how it should be for every order. That's a more logical/efficient model. PM me your instacart referral code. I need to sign up again, apparently..


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

itsablackmarket said:


> Cool. That's on Instacart? I think that's how it should be for every order. That's a more logical/efficient model. PM me your instacart referral code. I need to sign up again, apparently..


Thanks for asking. Perhaps the OP or someone else will hook you up. Like the OP, I was deactivated for inactivity, but haven't got back on yet. Looks like it might need to be from someone local with a certain amount of hours worked on the platform.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

So I've been reinstated and now just waiting for them to mail me my card. I checked the app and no need to sign up for blocks here either



itsablackmarket said:


> Cool. That's on Instacart? I think that's how it should be for every order. That's a more logical/efficient model. PM me your instacart referral code. I need to sign up again, apparently..


Flex WF is all pre packaged groceries too, no shopping


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> So I've been reinstated and now just waiting for them to mail me my card. I checked the app and no need to sign up for blocks here either
> 
> 
> Flex WF is all pre packaged groceries too, no shopping


I haven't heard back from Amazon Flex.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> I haven't heard back from Amazon Flex.


I took them over a year to contact me.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

itsablackmarket said:


> I haven't heard back from Amazon Flex.


Just now finally got approved after about a 3 week wait for the 2-5 day background check to go through. :roflmao:


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

You're lucky to get those big tips. Here in rural New England we do have some decent tippers, but more often they are very low or even no tip at all. That's why I say doing a batch of 72 items for $16 is a complete joke. Drive to store, an hour to shop (includes waiting at deli line where we dont have take a number to wait,; you wait or you lose your place in line), waiting for checkout, drive 15-20 minutes to deliver......all told you're lucky to make $6 an hour. Instacart has also cut pay; no more $3 quality bonus, peak boost reduced from $16 to $12 and batch pay is way wayyyy below the poverty line. To be objective, I dont think Instacart has any choice; they are probably losing massive amounts of $$$ and the entire model is broken....unless you can find hapless individuals willing to work and tear up their vehicles for $6 an hour....or you work in a premium area like yours.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

vtcomics said:


> ....includes waiting at deli line where we dont have take a number to wait,; you wait or you lose your place in line...


What? Why???


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> What? Why???


That's our regional chain supermarket. Poorly staffed. Stuff constantly out of stock. Items on customer shopping menu not even carried by our local store. And yes; they really run the deli as I said. No take a number. Wait or lose your place in line. So your time metric goes to %^*& on all orders with deli items. But with no more quality bonus who gives a @#$%?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

vtcomics said:


> But with no more quality bonus who gives a @#$%?


I don't care about the metric, but I do care about the amount of time that I spend vs. the amount of $$$ that I make. If I have to spend time waiting in line, then the $$$ are much less likely to be worth the time.

When you get a request on Instacart, how much information do they give you before you accept it?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I don't care about the metric, but I do care about the amount of time that I spend vs. the amount of $$$ that I make. If I have to spend time waiting in line, then the $$$ are much less likely to be worth the time.
> 
> When you get a request on Instacart, how much information do they give you before you accept it?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Are you able to scroll through that list of items at the bottom and see everything that you are supposed to be picking up (before you accept)?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Are you able to scroll through that list of items at the bottom and see everything that you are supposed to be picking up (before you accept)?


Yes.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Just now finally got approved after about a 3 week wait for the 2-5 day background check to go through. :roflmao:


Uber's background check apparently also takes that long now.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Got this for $56.99 last week. Holds u9 to 150 pounds so should be good for any instacart or WF order









My card's supposed to come today according to tracking. I saw a couple instant offers on the app earlier they go pretty fast


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Make sure you sign up for Ibotta, I make an extra $20-$25. a week scanning receipts for items ibotta has on their weekly rebates

It does add up, here's a screenshot of what I made since June

use this and get







your code for referrals sdigydk


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Make sure you sign up for Ibotta, I make an extra $20-$25. a week scanning receipts for items ibotta has on their weekly rebates
> 
> It does add up, here's a screenshot of what I made since June
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I just signed up using the referral code


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I just signed up using the referral code


Thanks, iI don't know how but it picks up the products just by scanning the receipt.

if it tries to get you to upload a price plus or shopping card, don't bother. I uploaded my card number and purchased 3 of the promotional items, the uploaded cars only picked up one. Good bonuses when you start out as well.
If you have any questions just let me know



Irishjohn831 said:


> Thanks, iI don't know how but it picks up the products just by scanning the receipt.
> 
> if it tries to get you to upload a price plus or shopping card, don't bother. I uploaded my card number and purchased 3 of the promotional items, the uploaded cars only picked up one. Good bonuses when you start out as well.
> If you have any questions just let me know. Using my code also puts you on my "team" they have team earning bonus' and we got a good team


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Make sure you sign up for Ibotta, I make an extra $20-$25. a week scanning receipts for items ibotta has on their weekly rebates
> 
> It does add up, here's a screenshot of what I made since June
> 
> ...


I do Ibotta and Fetch. You can only get gift cards on Fetch but it adds up.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I do Ibotta and Fetch. You can only get gift cards on Fetch but it adds up.


I will def check it out, thanks



Irishjohn831 said:


> I will def check it out, thanks





MontcoUberDriver said:


> I do Ibotta and Fetch. You can only get gift cards on Fetch but it adds up.


You have a code for fetch ?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I will def check it out, thanks
> 
> 
> You have a code for fetch ?


JR7TU


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

So after trying Instacart for a week I like it. It’s a nice change and I only get offers to my local target or grocery stores. Being a single father I know these stores’ layout pretty well. This is why you always need to try for yourself instead of just asking on here if it’s worth it.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Make sure you sign up for Ibotta, I make an extra $20-$25. a week scanning receipts for items ibotta has on their weekly rebates
> 
> It does add up, here's a screenshot of what I made since June
> 
> ...


Whoa! Wait, what??? We can do that? How do you get the receipts; don't those go to the customer??


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Whoa! Wait, what??? We can do that? How do you get the receipts; don't those go to the customer??


You just need to upload a photo of the receipt.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

This sounds like a real kick in the balls. There is waaayyyyyy too much wasted time. I was thinking of trying it but this is giving me second thoughts.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You just need to upload a photo of the receipt.


So if I upload the customers' receipt what happens if the customer also tries to upload it to Ibotta after I deliver?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> So if I upload the customers' receipt what happens if the customer also tries to upload it to Ibotta after I deliver?


The customer doesn't get the receipt


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> So if I upload the customers' receipt what happens if the customer also tries to upload it to Ibotta after I deliver?


I don't give them the receipt.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I don't give them the receipt.


What??? You don't give the customer their receipt???


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> What??? You don't give the customer their receipt???


No. Not usually. IC marks up the price of the items so the receipt won't jive with what the customer pays anyway. If they ask for the receipt I tell them the cashier put it in one of the bags. It hasn't been an issue so far.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> No. Not usually. IC marks up the price of the items so the receipt won't jive with what the customer pays anyway. If they ask for the receipt I tell them the cashier put it in one of the bags. It hasn't been an issue so far.


Wow I had no idea instacart marks up the prices on items! Do they do it on all of the items or just certain items?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have to say the tips on Instacart suck so far. I think Ive had 1-2 decent tips but most are under $5, which is crazy for groceries. Also, the delivery only orders Ive seen so far are really low. Im talking UE low. I thought it would be like Flex Whole Foods blocks but its way less. I still like having IC as an option esp since I work mornings when options are limited but overall its pretty disappointing.

This was my last Flex WF block









Took me 1.5 hours I was back home by 6:25


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Wow I had no idea instacart marks up the prices on items! Do they do it on all of the items or just certain items?


I think they mark everything up.



uberboy1212 said:


> I have to say the tips on Instacart suck so far. I think Ive had 1-2 decent tips but most are under $5, which is crazy for groceries. Also, the delivery only orders Ive seen so far are really low. Im talking UE low. I thought it would be like Flex Whole Foods blocks but its way less. I still like having IC as an option esp since I work mornings when options are limited but overall its pretty disappointing.
> 
> This was my last Flex WF block
> View attachment 390635
> ...


I really need to grab a WF block and give it a try.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

After doing a little research I see this is part of the problem.

Instacart currently suggests a default tip of 5%, but workers want Instacart to increase it to 10%. Next week, Instacart shoppers plan to take a number of actions, including filing a complaint with the U.S. Department of Labor as well as filing a wage claim.

https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/09/i...a-six-day-protest-of-companys-wage-practices/


MontcoUberDriver said:


> I think they mark everything up.
> 
> 
> I really need to grab a WF block and give it a try.


They go so fast here you have to get lucky. You dont even have to do any shopping, easy to see why its so popular. They've reserved 2 WF blocks/week for me so far Im hoping they increase that


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Make sure you sign up for Ibotta, I make an extra $20-$25. a week scanning receipts for items ibotta has on their weekly rebates
> 
> It does add up, here's a screenshot of what I made since June
> 
> ...


How many hours a week do you work for instacart to be getting 20-25 for ibotta?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I think they mark everything up.
> 
> 
> I really need to grab a WF block and give it a try.


I'd love it if I could do it here. Unfortunately, the closest WF is 25 miles away.

OTOH, if I was to drive to SLC, they have 4-5 WF within a 15 mile radius.

How does it work?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> I'd love it if I could do it here. Unfortunately, the closest WF is 25 miles away.
> 
> OTOH, if I was to drive to SLC, they have 4-5 WF within a 15 mile radius.
> 
> How does it work?


They make the blocks available on the flex app. Go to WF at the designated time and grab your bags. I finally got to try it and I liked it better than Instacart.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> They make the blocks available on the flex app. Go to WF at the designated time and grab your bags. I finally got to try it and I liked it better than Instacart.


How hard is it to sign up?

Do you get 5-6 orders at once or a single order?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> How hard is it to sign up?
> 
> Do you get 5-6 orders at once or a single order?


Sign up was about the same as any other platform. The number of orders depends on the length of time for the block. My last one was a one hour block. They only gave me one delivery.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Sign up was about the same as any other platform. The number of orders depends on the length of time for the block. My last one was a one hour block. They only gave me one delivery.


That wouldn't work for me being that the closest WF is 25 miles away.
If I knew I was going to get 7-10 orders, it would be worth it.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

They've cut driver payouts considerably. I get 40 item batches for $9. Are you kidding me??


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> They've cut driver payouts considerably. I get 40 item batches for $9. Are you kidding me??


Yea Instacrart is pretty garbage. Im honestly shocked at how low the pay/tips are. I accept a coupe decent orders during the week butmost of them are horrible


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea Instacrart is pretty garbage. Im honestly shocked at how low the pay/tips are. I accept a coupe decent orders during the week butmost of them are horrible


Last few days insta cart has been insta crap!


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone been on Instacart lately? I signed up and got the card last year but got deactivated for inactivity. Just reapplied they said it takes 48 hours. Picked up a 4 hour Flex Whole Foods block on Sunday and made $132. I've seen people make 2-3x their base pay in tips. Less miles/gas too with only one pickup and drop offs mostly in the same area.
> View attachment 384179


Same here!! They deactivated me for no activity and there has been nothing available for me, so its not my fault there's been no activity by me! I contacted support and they told me i can start my application process over if i want back on!!! Such jerks!


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

UberKitsa123 said:


> Same here!! They deactivated me for no activity and there has been nothing available for me, so its not my fault there's been no activity by me! I contacted support and they told me i can start my application process over if i want back on!!! Such jerks!


Lolol


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> Lolol


The thing is, there is some clown that ONLY looks at $7 and says "JACKPOT"


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> The thing is, there is some clown that ONLY looks at $7 and says "JACKPOT"


It's the same clown that's taking all the $3 DoorDash orders.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Make sure you sign up for Ibotta, I make an extra $20-$25. a week scanning receipts for items ibotta has on their weekly rebates
> 
> It does add up, here's a screenshot of what I made since June
> 
> ...


How many hours a week driving have you averaged since signing up with ibotta?


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Make sure you sign up for Ibotta, I make an extra $20-$25. a week scanning receipts for items ibotta has on their weekly rebates
> 
> It does add up, here's a screenshot of what I made since June
> 
> ...


How many hours a week do you work for instacart to be getting 20-25 for ibotta?

@Irishjohn831 answer my god dam question john


----------

